# Dual octode electrode placement



## LORIN830 (Mar 23, 2009)

When doing trials for SCS in the office, would you bill 63650 twice if it was a dual electrode placement?

Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 23, 2009)

No, not if at the same site/level.  CPT code 63650 is for electrode array which covers single or multiple electrodes.  

Julie, CPC


----------



## marvelh (Mar 23, 2009)

If provider inserts two separate epidural spinal electrode arrays/leads/catheters, then you would report 63650 and 63650-51.  However, if you are refering to multiple electrodes (8 for an octrode) on a single array/lead/catheter, the coding is based on the array/lead/catheter and not the number of electrodes.

Per CPT Assistant 1999:
Question: My doctor performed a procedure in which percutaneous placement of two neurostimulator electrode catheters were placed through two separate sites. How should this procedure be reported? 

AMA Comment: CPT makes no distinctions as to the number of sites required for the placement of electrode catheters. CPT code 63650, Percutaneous implantation of neurostimulator electrode array, is reported for the placement of the initial neurostimulator electrode catheter. Percutaneous placement of additional catheters is reported with CPT code 63650 appended by modifier '-51.' 

And excerpt from Dec 2008 CPT Assistant:
Answer: For both the 63650-63660 and 64553-64581 series of codes, placement of any additional electrode catheter(s) or plate(s)/paddle(s) should be separately reported by appending either modifier 51 (same anatomic site) or modifier 59 (different anatomic site) to the appropriate code...


----------

